# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION



## Cardistymo (28. Sep 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe probiert nach einem Tutorial (



) ein Dreieck zu erstellen.

Obwohl ich alles genauso abgetippt haben kommt der Fehler:

#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x00007ffc5a47d060, pid=1944, tid=0x0000000000004124
#
# JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_261-b12) (build 1.8.0_261-b12)
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (25.261-b12 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [nvoglv64.dll+0x10dd060]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# C:\Engine\Game\hs_err_pid1944.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.java.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

im Anhang ist noch die hs_err_pid1944 Datei.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. LG Cardistymo


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Sep 2020)

Moin,

Das Problem scheint hier zu liegen:  *[nvoglv64.dll+0x10dd060] *

Ich kenne diese Lib nicht, habe aber dies per Webnsuche gefunden nvoglv64.dll

Grundlegend auch: EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION


VG Klaus


----------



## M.L. (28. Sep 2020)

Passen die JRE und die OpenGL Bibliotheken (Stichwort 32    64 Bit) ?  Und den Code könnte man sich unter https://github.com/MrKeineAhnungWas/LWJGL-Test  besorgen  (nebenbei Doppelpost in den Kommentaren zum Video)


----------



## mihe7 (28. Sep 2020)

Das ist kein Java-Problem. Ich würde das Problem in LWJGL oder - tendenziell verstärkt - beim Nvidia-Treiber suchen. Google mal nach der DDL im Zusammenhang mit der Treiberversion, evtl. kannst Du den auch aktualisieren.


----------



## httpdigest (28. Sep 2020)

Da der Crash in glDrawArrays passiert, wird das Problem sein, dass du generic vertex attributes aktiviert hast, aber keine vertex attribute source (buffer object) angegeben hast.
Starte dein Programm mit LWJGLX/debug, der wird dir das sagen: https://github.com/LWJGLX/debug (Direct Download link: https://build.lwjgl.org/addons/lwjglx-debug/lwjglx-debug-1.0.0.jar, starten mit JVM Argument `-javaagent:lwjglx-debug-1.0.0.jar` )
Generell ist das LWJGL Forum, der Slack Account oder das Discord hierfür eine bessere Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Cardistymo (28. Sep 2020)

Hallo nochmal,
Den Code unter  https://github.com/MrKeineAhnungWas/LWJGL-Test habe ich auch schon getestet, da kommt der selbe Fehler.
Ich hab mir jetzt im LWJGL Discord Hilfe geholt.

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
LG Cardistymo


----------

